

Ask HN: An Online Spreadsheet Certain People can Edit - bioweek

So my wife is coaching a team, and she wants a way for the parents to all post their contact information somewhere online where only her and other parents of the team can see it.<p>What's the best method to accomplish this?<p>(I thought a google spreadsheet might work, but not everyone has a gmail account, and if I make it public I wouldn't want to take the chance of exposing everyone's contact info to the internet.)
======
mccutchen
How about a public Google Docs form that sticks its data into a private Google
Docs spreadsheet?

[http://docs.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answe...](http://docs.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=87809)

~~~
bioweek
That would almost work but I'd need a way for the parents to view the
spreadsheet without exposing it to the internet or requiring them to have
gmail accounts.

------
SHOwnsYou
Not sure on your level of technical savvy, but it would be trivial to make a
website, put it behind a password, and have a simple form for their name and
number.

~~~
bioweek
I could do that. I was really hoping there would be something off the shelf I
could use (even if I have to install it on a server.)

